# Drumbeque



## kiska95 (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi Guy's

Have you wondered what Q's are being used on BBQ Champ? Well guess no more its "Drumbeque"! they specialise in making BBQ's out of 45 Gallon drums.

They have a sale on at the moment and you can pick up a basic one for £399 up to a deluxe drum for £999 (no not SS but has a storage area) hurry only while stocks last!!!!!

They consist of A 45 gallon Drum,  2 trays in the chamber and a therm, good value if you ask me, anyone wasted their, sorry bought one?????


----------

